# Art Market's for youth's?



## jjfunckphotography (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I had an inquiry, does anyone know of any Art Markets that a*llow 12 year old's as vendors, in which, you can sell art, as long as you have parental supervision in Nola, or Baton Rouge? *I'm already going to the Unitarian Church holiday bazarre. I merely want places to sell photo prints as a vendor in a market, if you guy's have any information regarding that, please notify me. By the way, if you can, please supply facebook event pages and/or websites so I can gather more information on them, that'd be great. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2018)

Learn the ins and outs of starting and maintaining a photography business.
Your state, Louisiana?, likely has legal requirements you need to meet to establish a business so you can sell your images - Businesses - Louisiana Department of Revenue
Sales Taxes - Louisiana Department of Revenue


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 29, 2018)

Good luck..................


----------



## jjfunckphotography (Jun 29, 2018)

KmH said:


> Learn the ins and outs of starting and maintaining a photography business.
> Your state, Louisiana?, likely has legal requirements you need to meet to establish a business so you can sell your images - Businesses - Louisiana Department of Revenue
> Sales Taxes - Louisiana Department of Revenue


You got me wrong. I was saying if there are any Art Markets that permit 12 year old's as vendors. For example, the Mini Makers Market allowed kid's as vendors with parental supervision, & this happened I think May or June 16th. I'm not talking about ME hosting a business and/or an event to sell art, I'm talking about where an alternate person hosts an event & allows kids as vendors who can sell art, as long as they have parental supervision. However, thanks for the resource. I may look it up later & see what it's about. But, regarding this specific post, "markets for youths," I meant being a vendor. Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2018)

Well... in point of fact, if you're selling art, you're in business.  Your state may allow a certain value in sales which doesn't need to be reported or licensed, but it would be prudent to have those facts in hand ahead of time.  In answer to your question, why not simply ask Mr. Google for a list of markets and art fairs in your geographical area and then start calling the points of contact.  That way you're getting first-hand information, and not "I think..." or "When I was there...".


----------

